# For my fellow smartphone plumbers



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

A.o Smith has an app to check warranty validation on their tanks...really cool and useful


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What about for plumbers that have dumbphone?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> What about for plumbers that have dumbphone?


Do it the hard way. Lol

If you get a chance do a google search for water heater serial numbers or something like that. There is a PDF that lists how to read most manufacturers numbers. Would share it but I'm a little bit of distance from my computer.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

It's been around for a while now, it's came in handy couple times now.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> It's been around for a while now, it's came in handy couple times now.


I had no idea, I just stumbled upon it the other day..


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Indie said:


> Do it the hard way. Lol
> 
> If you get a chance do a google search for water heater serial numbers or something like that. There is a PDF that lists how to read most manufacturers numbers. Would share it but I'm a little bit of distance from my computer.


Ao Smith I can figure out when it was manufactured...not so much rheem or b/w


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Ao Smith I can figure out when it was manufactured...not so much rheem or b/w


 Rheem/richmond are the easiest to read... I do the same with my billing statement... first nber of the serial nber are the date of being made... ie.. 1103 means made 2011, March...
9908... 1999, August. Etc,etc


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Rheem/richmond are the easiest to read... I do the same with my billing statement... first nber of the serial nber are the date of being made... ie.. 1103 means made 2011, March...
> 9908... 1999, August. Etc,etc


You have the dates backwards. Rheem water heater go month then year. For example, 0212 is February 2012.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nevada Plumber said:


> You have the dates backwards. Rheem water heater go month then year. For example, 0212 is February 2012.


Ur right, Nevada... my bad, the jart inicdent screwing me up


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Ur right, Nevada... my bad, the jart inicdent screwing me up


You were right for whirlpool and premier though, got in trouble thinking a heater was in warranty, called and they said it was backwards...


----------

